# Szymanowski - The Fountain of Arethusa



## Ukko

This piece is one of Szymanowski's 'Mythes'. A Google search on 'the fountain of arethusa' gets a couple pages of hits, none of them particularly useful.

The music is fine though. This recording is a performance by Oistrakh and Yampolsky, from an elderly Parliament LP

The link:

https://download.yousendit.com/T2dmRFFZYXlJMHRMWE5Vag

The link will be up for a couple weeks.


----------



## tdc

A nice piece, thanks for the link. The piano section reminds me somewhat of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit, with a Bartokesque violin solo placed over top of it. A very dream-like and impressionistic feel to this piece. Great stuff. If you like this work, I am surprised you haven't yet found anything else by Szymanowski you enjoy!


----------



## Ukko

You are welcome re the link. Remarkable playing too, eh?

What caused you to conclude that I like no other Szymanowski?


----------



## tdc

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are welcome re the link. Remarkable playing too, eh?
> 
> What caused you to conclude that I like no other Szymanowski?


Yes, great playing no doubt...A while back in another thread you stated something along the lines of 'you'd consider him a great composer if all he had composed was 'Mythes' ' etc. Listening to this piece I'd be quick to recommend the 4th Symphony and the first Violin Concerto for a similar feel ~imo~. My personal favorite Szymanowski work is 'Harnasie' so far, though I haven't heard all of 'Mythes' yet. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

tdc said:


> Yes, great playing no doubt...A while back in another thread you stated something along the lines of 'you'd consider him a great composer if all he had composed was 'Mythes' ' etc. Listening to this piece I'd be quick to recommend the 4th Symphony and the first Violin Concerto for a similar feel ~imo~. My personal favorite Szymanowski work is 'Harnasie' so far, though I haven't heard all of 'Mythes' yet. :tiphat:


I have Wilkomirska playing the 1st VC; very emotional, awe inspiring, I like it very much. His 3rd Symphony doesn't work for me, don't recall hearing the 4th. Of his mazurkas, I enjoy only the ones dedicated to Rubinstein.


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> This piece is one of Szymanowski's 'Mythes'. A Google search on 'the fountain of arethusa' gets a couple pages of hits, none of them particularly useful.


It's lovely hearing the Oistrakh version - I have the Lydia Mordkovitch version on Chandos Records - goodness knows how long - along with Nocturne & Tarantella with the 3 Mythes.

Mordkovitch has a zesty energy which makes for fantastic narcissistic playing - just what Szymanowski had in mind.

As much as I love the older Oistrakh recordings (e.g. Myaskovsky violin concerto; Beethoven etc) - I do like the sonic clarity of the recordings we have nowadays.

Pavel Kochanski was a superb violinist - no wonder Szymanowski wrote these show pieces for his friend.


----------



## Aramis

You could make yourself this birthday present:










I think you wouldn't regret if you haven't heard the other violin/piano works of his yet.


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> You could make yourself this birthday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you wouldn't regret if you haven't heard the other violin/piano works of his yet.


I may have to wait. I already sprung for Danczowska/Zimmerman, and I need to accumulate funds to pay for heat this winter. I have noticed _portents_.


----------



## Head_case

That's the great thing about the internet, ehh?!

Downloads are much cheaper for tasters. CDs for hardcore serious music; vinyl LPs for indispensibles and bargains.


----------



## Aramis

Head_case said:


> That's the great thing about the internet, ehh?!


Yes. STEAL:

http://rapidshare.com/files/373539355/Szy_VioPiaWorks_Ibrag.txt

If you have any doubts and hesitances, see this:

http://gprime.net/flash.php/youareapirate


----------



## Head_case

I hate digital ... those cartoons are really terrible!

I like listening to stuff on the internet ... it would never replace a vinyl LP/CD player for me. All those who pirate downloads just do out the artists and cheapen themselves listening to MP3s


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Yes. STEAL:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/373539355/Szy_VioPiaWorks_Ibrag.txt
> 
> If you have any doubts and hesitances, see this:
> 
> http://gprime.net/flash.php/youareapirate


I have used rapidshare in the past, and will probably do so again. If I [yep, that egotistical 'I'] determine that a really-better-than-average recording is out-of-print, and has no reasonable chance of being reissued within my lifetime, and is unavailable at a reasonable price used, and I have the means of getting it to my fellow humans, rapidshare is a pretty good way to do it; downloads are free and not crippled.

I recently sent a CD-R of a Lewenthal Alkan LP to a TC Friend that (the music) has a slight chance of reissue by Sony - maybe better described as 'slim to none'. A recording too good to die. On the not unreasonable assumption that this birthday was my last, I have done one more of the things that humanism requires of me.

[I have lost the chance to do many of the things that self respect required of me, so my pleasure at your good wishes is colored by regrets. Old-timer birthdays are a mixed pleasure. Please, TC friends, conduct yourselves in a manner that minimizes regrets that you can't repair. It is unlikely, I think, that any of us can make it through life 'whole', but if you are paying attention you can minimize the screw-ups.]

The preceding message issued under the _Birthday Boy Exemption. _

:tiphat:


----------

